# Cleaning off rod bond



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

My new blank came in today and I went right to work on it. I put the gimbal and the rear grip on and when i was wiping the excess rod bond off, the paper towels just werent cutting it. I didnt have any rubbing alcohol or anything like that to use so my mom said you know what try my glasses cleaner. Well i tried it and it took it right off! It worked for me but has anyone else tried this before?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Since the main ingredient in the glasses cleaner is probably alcohol, it makes perfect sense. Way to listen to moms and think outside the box.


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

ALWAYS listen to MOM! ALWAYS!

She knows the right answer to everything!


----------

